# Medical exam for new job



## surfergirl (20 Feb 2007)

Hi all,
My husband has been offered a new job (verbal offer), and how he has to do a medical exam. Its an office job. He has an old back injury and is currently on painkillers and anti inflammatories. He is wondering if he should admit to the back trouble if the doc asks him about his medical history? If the doc makes him do any kind of stretching exercises or takes a blood test, he will discover the back problem, and it may look worse if he didnt declare it up front?
Thanks a mil in advance....


----------



## peno (20 Feb 2007)

I wouldn't worry about this I think its only another checklist people ask you to take. I had a 5 minute examiniation about 18 months ago for my job. Usual stuff hearing, eysight (couldn't see some letters and she told me what they were), chest exam and then a urine sample and out the door.

I think its just to make sure you're not about to drop dead in the first few days.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2007)

If the doctor asks questions then he should answer them truthfully. The medical may also matter in relation to benefits such as death in service benefit, life assurance, _PHI (Permanent Health Insurance)_, salary protection insurance etc. and telling porkies would most likely render cover null and void.


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2007)

He should admit the problem. Tell them that it is an old problem but it does require time off work.


----------



## redchariot (27 Feb 2007)

Definitely admit it as it is actually a part of your contract like your CV. If your employer found out you lied on the medical form they could potentially have the legal right to fire you just like if they found out you lied on your CV


----------



## RainyDay (28 Feb 2007)

I spoke to a HR expert recently who expressed the view that this area was a minefield which has yet to be tested in the court. Any medical criteria used by the doctor which are not relevant to the job in question could expose the company to action for discrimination. Similarly, the company should be clearly briefing the doctor on the medical requirements (if any) which are relevant for the role.

I know that this is a bit theoretical, and may not help the OP, unless things go wrong and they feel like becoming a legal guinea pig.


----------

